# Suwannee suggestions



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm late to the party. How did you manage? That is a beautiful area!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Beautiful indeed.

We didn't get in the water until mid-afternoon on the first day, then worked our way south around deer island. Not much going on there so went out around the mouth of the main channel and caught a bunch of little trout, macks and assorted other stuff around bait balls.

Scalloped up around Pepperfish Keys the second day, which was beautiful and clear. Tried to catch something on the way in, but it was just more short trout and macks, with some jacks and oddities thrown in.

Took a shot offshore early the third morning. Kind of snotty, but we were able to fish a couple public artificial reefs in the 18 to 22-mile range. Got a barely-short gag, bunch of triggers and some other randoms. Unfortunately my boy got seasick for the first time and we had to cut it short.

Went back in, grabbed a bit of gas, and ran up the river to Manatee Springs for a dip and some snorkeling. Then ate at a boat-in place in Fowler's Bluff on the way back downriver.

Wish we'd done a little better on the fishing, but all in all, it was a great trip.

Bill's Fish Camp is a really nice place to stay -- affordable, nice little cabins, shady RV camping area, free docking, on-site ice, screened fish cleaning area, etc.

Just an FYI for anybody who might read this and be thinking about a trip. There's essentially no AT&T signal in Suwannee. Verizon yes, but not AT&T. Once you're out of the river mouth you pickup a signal from Cedar Key or Steinhatchee. Not a problem -- just something to be aware of.

Pic is my boy and my dad on the way upriver.


----------

